# Invoicing Companies in Gibraltar



## mark09 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

Just a quick question. If I am Self Employed here in Spain and I invoice a company in Gibraltar do I have to charge them IVA?

Thanks for your help!

Mark


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are EU rules on this. From what little I remember it depends on the volume of trade you do.

If you're under the limit then you charge the Spanish IVA.

If you're over the limit I think you're required to register with the other country.

Try google and cross border VAT. It should get you started.


----------



## mark09 (Sep 12, 2012)

NickZ said:


> There are EU rules on this. From what little I remember it depends on the volume of trade you do.
> 
> If you're under the limit then you charge the Spanish IVA.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Done a lot of Googling today but not found a definitive answer. No VAT in Gib but it is in the EU so not sure if you just charge 0% IVA?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Where to tax? - European commission

I'm guessing you're supplying services. Try that.


----------



## mark09 (Sep 12, 2012)

NickZ said:


> [
> I'm guessing you're supplying services. Try that.


Yes, services and digital media. Thanks for the link, I will check it out 

Mark


----------



## GlobalDirector (Feb 19, 2013)

*NO IVA in Gib*

Hi, sorry for late answer, I had the same case recently.

No, you don't charge VAT on your invoice to the GIB company. The reason is very simple : although GIB is part of Europe (as it is an independant overseas territory of the UK), it has no VAT legislation (in the legislation related to UK adhering to the EU, it was stated/accepted that GIB would not adhere to the European VAT system)

You need to invoice to GIB in the same way you would invoice to the USA, China, Morocco, etc.... stating "export of services or goods, exempted from VAT art... XX of Spanish VAT legislation.

Hope this helps






mark09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question. If I am Self Employed here in Spain and I invoice a company in Gibraltar do I have to charge them IVA?
> 
> ...


----------

